# Baby mice :) Pic heavy!!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK done the sexing of the oldest litter today...so thought I would share the results with pictures 

So the boys...























































And the girls...










THE CHEEKIEST...




























No annoyingly I am confused on the last three boys and last girl...cos these were hiding and so messed up my system (taking pics of the girls then of the boys!). But otherwise these are right.

Their mum has been so fantastic...both to her litter and all the others! And this is one very happy, healthy, chubby!!! litter!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Eeek loving the third one down, with the Jiggy markings on his head, I was hoping to price up neutering to possibly take a couple to be friends with Jiggy but my local vet wants to charge an absolute fortune . I would definately have taken him if I could have had him neutered though . How many babies have you got alltogether now hun? Can I also just point out to anyone who doesnt know THESE BABIES NEED GOOD HOMES!!!!!!!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are all so tiny and cute

My parents would say it's a good thing your so far away otherwise i'd have to take a girl or 3!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Eeek loving the third one down, with the Jiggy markings on his head, I was hoping to price up neutering to possibly take a couple to be friends with Jiggy but my local vet wants to charge an absolute fortune . I would definately have taken him if I could have had him neutered though . How many babies have you got alltogether now hun? Can I also just point out to anyone who doesnt know THESE BABIES NEED GOOD HOMES!!!!!!!


Oh yes...Jiggy 2!! Don't know how many but about 20/25 I think...could have been worse!

Thank you Peter...they really are!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I want all 4 girls! Their marking are so nice! Parcel them up for me please!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

chrisd said:


> I want all 4 girls! Their marking are so nice! Parcel them up for me please!


Haha!!!!!!!!! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are there any good vets near you Niki who have done mouse neuters


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Are there any good vets near you Niki who have done mouse neuters


After the vet visit on Monday I am on the lookout for good vets!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

there lovely love their markings


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> After the vet visit on Monday I am on the lookout for good vets!


mmmmmm Im kinda falling in love with that little Jiggy look alike , but we would need to find a vet who would be willing and capable of neutering, without charging me a fortune.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh so cute!  How old are they now? And how old are the others? I will definitely take three girls. I was _wanting_ to also take two boys because I feel bad that they are harder to home but I'm not sure yet.

Their new home will be loving, fun, and totally spoilt, I promise.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

They're absolutely gorgeous


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Why are you so far away  I love the little boys, and the little girls with the underpants markings


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> mmmmmm Im kinda falling in love with that little Jiggy look alike , but we would need to find a vet who would be willing and capable of neutering, without charging me a fortune.


Oh well will definitely have a look! The [email protected] one did seem to have a vet whose special interest was exotics...so was going to ask her...but I just don't wanna step foot back in there now 



rainstars said:


> Oh my gosh so cute!  How old are they now? And how old are the others? I will definitely take three girls. I was _wanting_ to also take two boys because I feel bad that they are harder to home but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> Their new home will be loving, fun, and totally spoilt, I promise.


Argh you have put me on the spot lol...will have to check...but am sure they are just over a week. And the others are about 3-5 days old.



zany_toon said:


> Why are you so far away  I love the little boys, and the little girls with the underpants markings


Haha not thought of that!!! Awww well if you're ever nearer let me know! I travel up to Manchester...via Sheffield.


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

cuteness overload! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


----------



## baildon22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, do you still need homes for any of the baby mice? We are a family wanting to adopt a few (probably 3) female baby mice and would prefer not to get them from a pet shop if possible. We are in Baildon, west yorkshire. We are in the process of getting a suitable cage etc so would be ready in probably a couple of weeks if that's any good? I'm new to the site so not sure of the best way to contact you. thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

baildon22 said:


> Hi, do you still need homes for any of the baby mice? We are a family wanting to adopt a few (probably 3) female baby mice and would prefer not to get them from a pet shop if possible. We are in Baildon, west yorkshire. We are in the process of getting a suitable cage etc so would be ready in probably a couple of weeks if that's any good? I'm new to the site so not sure of the best way to contact you. thanks


That sounds great news, I will let Niki know that youve posted this, what sort of cage are you planning on getting? They will still be pretty small at that age so they will need a narrow barred cage or a cage that has been meshed. Well done for not getting them from a pet shop


----------



## baildon22 (Sep 2, 2012)

we have looked at a few online but I would like to get a second hand one if possible. There is a harrisons one on e bay at the moment near us (bit like the westminster one) but it doesn't state the bar spacing. any particular recommendations? If the bars are too wide what is it best to mesh it with? thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I get a 6mm mesh from wickes, it isnt on their website for some reason but its available in store, its easy to cut and I just attach it with cable ties. If youre meshing you can have any bar spacing but if you dont want to mesh it you will be best using the narrowest bar spacing you can find, most cages are about 1cm spacing which is fine for most adult mice but too wide for youngsters, if a mouse can get its head out then it can get its body out too.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

@baildon22

If you're looking for a good cage that's quite cheap, i just got the Barney cage for my girl mice and it's a brilliant cage and bar spacing is only 7mm


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh I remember seeing that Peter, its a fantastic cage, where did you get it from?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

baildon22 said:


> Hi, do you still need homes for any of the baby mice? We are a family wanting to adopt a few (probably 3) female baby mice and would prefer not to get them from a pet shop if possible. We are in Baildon, west yorkshire. We are in the process of getting a suitable cage etc so would be ready in probably a couple of weeks if that's any good? I'm new to the site so not sure of the best way to contact you. thanks


Thanks TDM!! Yes baildon22 one you have a cage set up that would be fantastic. I have nine girls from the older two litters, and 11 unsexed babies  You can send me a private message on here, or if you want I can PM my email address if that's easier?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

@TDM I got it for £39.90 on Zooplus but an extra 50p delivery for Parcel Force


----------



## baildon22 (Sep 2, 2012)

thanks for recommendation of cage - I will look into that
niki if you could PM your e mail address that would be great, are you in Essex? for some reason I thought I read you were in manchester. I can't PM people yet as new to forum so it doesn't allow me to
many thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

baildon22 said:


> thanks for recommendation of cage - I will look into that
> niki if you could PM your e mail address that would be great, are you in Essex? for some reason I thought I read you were in manchester. I can't PM people yet as new to forum so it doesn't allow me to
> many thanks


She travels to Manchester regularly so I dont think its a huge problem getting them to you.


----------

